# Klotapete



## DER SCHWERE (21 Juli 2011)

Schaut mal genau hin, der Hammer




​


----------



## punker (21 Juli 2011)

einfach genial ...


----------



## Stefan102 (21 Juli 2011)

Das ganze noch als animierte Videoleinwand und dann kann ab gehen


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Juli 2011)

da kann man dann alles hinter sich lassen ....


----------



## Nielebock (22 Juli 2011)

toll


----------



## Punisher (22 Juli 2011)

Wo kann man die kaufen?


----------



## Q (22 Juli 2011)

da kommt bestimmt ordentlich was ins Rutschen  :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2011)

ab geht da , das Papier nehm ich mit


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2011)

Nur selber fliegen ist schöner


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2011)

Dann mal rutschen lassen


----------



## Storm_Animal (24 Juli 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn....


----------



## neman64 (25 Juli 2011)

Da kann man eine Ordentliche Ladung hineingeben, die geht bestimmt hinunter.


----------

